# Wendy's Deviled Pterodactyl Eggs



## rivet (Jul 17, 2009)

The other day my daughter Wendy, saw Fire It Up's post on deviled pterodactyl eggs. We'd never deviled ours before and since we both like deviled eggs she wanted to give them a try. This morning boiled a dozen and onto the grill-






After a couple hours at about 275 over charcoal and mesquite chunk, they were ready as we added on a couple nekkid beef short ribs we dug up last night-






Peeled them up and ready to slice. They really took on a nice color and flavor through the shell-





Mixed the yolks with a bit of tarragon, lemon pepper, Koops yellow mustard, salt, apple cider vinegar and ceasar dressing instead of mayo. Tasted good! Sprinkled Old Bay instead of paprika for a different twist~






A bit of cilantro for greenery flavor and color and lets chow down!






Wendy and I thought they were excellent!



Thanks for looking at Wendy's deviled pterodactyl eggs!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice job Wendy.  Between you and your brother, your dad will start to become a pretty good cook one of these days.








since you're teaching your dad a thing or two.



Did you say you boiled them first?  I thought you were taking them from fridge to smoker.  If so, how long did you boil first.


----------



## rivet (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey that's right on there, Dude! They are getting to be a lot better cooks than I am. Wait until you see their Guacamole fattie later today.....

We usually boil our pterodactyls before smoking. We've tried them on te smoker raw, but prefer them boiled first. We put them in a pot of cold tap water, then over high heat. After it starts boiling, lower heat to medium and cook for 15 minutes. Then onto cold tap water once again and ice cubes. 

After that, straight onto the grill!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 17, 2009)

I think we need a separate button to give your kids their own points because once again, bravo and points Wendy.
I love the ingredients you used in the yolk mixture.  Coming from a family where just about every holiday we have plain deviled eggs I love seeing variations and this sounds like a winner.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice rivet now thats a great way to teach the kids some life lessons. Families that cook together usually eat really really well.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 17, 2009)

for Wendy


----------



## alx (Jul 17, 2009)

Great group of folks you have Rivet.

I do eat quite a few hard-boiled eggs and this post and last few make it a must in my future deviled egg endeavors...


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 18, 2009)

One thing about smoked eggs is they will make believers out of non believers.
I have done them both in the egg and with out the shell.  If you hard boil them first don't cut them in half until after you have smoked them.  they will get tuff as heck.  Another is I find whipped horseradish mayo and add it to my devil mix.  Just a small bit to give a small hint flavor.  people will eat them just trying to figure what else you did.  Another is I mix the eggs up to make like a dip.  Small garlic toast or even crackers.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice Job Wendy.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 18, 2009)

awesome job, wendy! i like the idea of using old bay ~ anyone who tells you that it's "just for seafood" just don't get it!

points for a great execution and presentation!


----------



## bbrock (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrads on the out come. they looked real good..Myself am a fan of Old Bay seasoning...


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 18, 2009)

Good job Wendy!  Points to ya!


----------



## carnuba (Jul 26, 2009)

points to wendy as i just tried these
i'll never eat another regular deviled egg again


----------



## dexter (Jul 26, 2009)

I have never had eggs this way. I will have to give them a try.


----------

